# Which horns?



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

After having the gear sitting on a shelf for a couple of years, I've FINALLY got a car I'm confident I can put horns in without too many issues. I've got CD Ultra motors and both full and mini body horns.
The car is a '06 Ford XR6 Falcon. Pretty sure I can fit either type of body. Will one particular set work better than the other with this dash?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

if you can fit them, the full bodies can play a little lower and have a less pronounced crossfire pattern. with that big console in the middle they might work better.

if you have both, mock up both of them and see which one you like better.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

I would steer you to the Full Size also like Minbari. Again like Minbari suggested, Testing both would be a good option, just get the rest of the install completed and just wedge the horn under the dash with a piece of wood for testing. Take the time to get basics all set for the best comparison, level, cover and phase. Listen to width of stage and height and playground with a large bath towel over the console to determine it's effect when testing.

Eric


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks guys. Horns are pretty much unheard of down here, so it's nice to have a board like this to come to for help!

Next question - will XS57's do alright at keeping up with the horns? The car has the stupid Ford 6x8 front speaker openings. I've got a pair of the XS69's as well, but they just way to deep to make them work.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Ya, the x57 are about 1" shallower, but if you can make an adpater/spacer to make them fit, I would. ossum midbass.

my escape had the same 6x8 and I made a spacer to get the X65 to fit.

as far as keeping up, not a problem. just keep your power around 5:1 and you will do fine. I have 150 watts on the X65 and 30 watts on the horns and it blends very well and gets stupid loud.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

That was a quick edit 

Yea I would really like to make them work - and I could with a spacer, no problem - but keeping them behind the stock grill wouldn't happen.
I guess I'll try the 57's and if I'm not happy, just find another set of door cards and mod them to work with the 69's.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

sinister-kustoms said:


> T*hat was a quick edit *
> 
> Yea I would really like to make them work - and I could with a spacer, no problem - but keeping them behind the stock grill wouldn't happen.
> I guess I'll try the 57's and if I'm not happy, just find another set of door cards and mod them to work with the 69's.


ha ha ya. I didnt think they were that much different till I looked it up, lol. 

I know with my escape, I had to take a dremel and hollow out the door card as much as needed to make them fit. but left the stock grill in tact.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Faital pro has some pretty shallow drivers, there fe8 is a nice little driver that might fit with a little trimming,their cones are also water resistant.check out us speaker.good luck with the horns.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

I had been looking at them, but they're about the same mounting depth as the XS69's. I've got about 75mm MAX, and even that's pushing it.
The speakers are almost halfway up the door and the grill tapers in to meet the dash, making it a really tight fit. This car has got everything going for it EXCEPT for decent mid-bass mounting options!


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Kicks an option?

sent from my phone using digital farts


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

minbari said:


> Kicks an option?


I had looked at that, but unfortunately, no. 
I'm sure I can make the 69's work - I've got the tools and skills to make it happen, I was just hoping for a stock look (and the easy way out:blush.
Will use the 57's for now and re-evaluate if I'm not happy.



minbari said:


> as far as keeping up, not a problem. just keep your power around 5:1 and you will do fine. I have 150 watts on the X65 and 30 watts on the horns and it blends very well and gets stupid loud.


I'm covered power-wise. I'd like to run Zapco DC's eventually, but for the time being, I've got a Genesis SA30 which will give me about [email protected] for the horns and a pair of Kicker IX500.2's that will get bridged for each mid, so I've got 500w per side to play with. Just need to sort out processing. I've got a 3Sixty.2, but from what I read, they're not ideal with horns.


----------

